# Mustard Jar



## harold (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a clear glass Lucky Joe Bank.  The lid says Nash's Prepared Mustard.  The front of the jar has the face of a Donald Duck type, embossed.  Any value?


----------



## SC pontil collector (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Harold,
 Can you post a picture of your mustard jar?
 Is the lid a metal screw on?
 sc pontil collector


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm familiar with the Lucky Joe but never saw a DD resemblance. With correct lid and near mint it''s about $20.

 Edit

 Here's one not selling for $30.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NASHS-MUSTARD-LUCKY-JOE-BANK-FACE-JAR-CHICAGO-/220629355615


----------



## madman (Oct 11, 2011)

lets see a pix of that donald jar!


----------



## harold (Oct 12, 2011)

Will send photo later today.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi! Harold and welcome aboard[]-----take a look at the link posted above for the 1 posted on E-Bay!.


----------



## harold (Oct 12, 2011)

Mrfred,

 Thanks.  I looked.  Mine has a duck face.  Do you know how many other faces there are?


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't  know  of  many more[8|]-----but i have seen the Donald Duck one[].


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2011)

I did a little browsing. Nash did make a DD jar but had a DD lid. I think yours may be a mismatch .


----------

